# Air Force Vs Apprenticship



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

You will have work every day in the Air Force. :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In many area telecom is being done by semi-skilled with maybe one actual telecom tech. Join the air force and get a trade that has a future.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

air force


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

brian john said:


> In many area telecom is being done by semi-skilled with maybe one actual telecom tech. Join the air force and get a trade that has a future.


Right on the money:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

You may decide you want to stay for 20 and then have another career inlist at 20 retire at 40 you still have time for another career.Not to mention benefits and retirement pay.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

To heck with the Air Force... 
Join the Navy and see the world, go to exotic overseas ports and get drunk and chase women. 
Oh ya, get a school "Guaranteed" on your enlistment contract "Before" you sign.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

The military can be a rewarding career for the person with the right mental attitude. Me, I didn't fit in too well.

If you re-up, then you should plan on going at least 20-years. 

The benefit package keeps being modified so make sure you are aware of what your benefits are.

You will not have a lot of money, but money is not everything. You will have things to do and a steady paycheck, which in the environment we are in and the future that seems to be unfolding, having a military career is not a bad idea at all. 

Good luck.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I did 20 in the Air Force, retired at half pay at 38 years old. Then did the apprenticeship. It can be rough buy it was worth it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Only you can make that call. If you do 20 with the airforce you can retire VERY young and still get another job or career going. Unlike the other services the Airfoce seems pretty decent. I don't know how busy the telecom guys stay but things are more and more going wireless.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I did 20 in the Air Force, retired at half pay at 38 years old. Then did the apprenticeship. It can be rough buy it was worth it.


Yeah, sometimes I hear you Air Force guys run out of coffee:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zog said:


> Yeah, sometimes I hear you Air Force guys run out of coffee:laughing:


 
As an Army Brat and having lived on Air Force and Army bases, the Air Force had it made. They were concerned first with providing decent housing and amenities for Air Men and their families. The Army threw you into a hell hole and said make due, WWII housing and barracks little or no PX, generally poor conditions in comparison to the Air Force Bases.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> Yeah, sometimes I hear you Air Force guys run out of coffee:laughing:


Sometimes they deliver coffee....:laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

FWIW,

I saw many a people join and "choose" electronics, only to fail the school and become flight line cooks for the 4 yrs they enlisted for.

If you fail school, you can't just leave and go about your life...

The USAF wants your mind, not your body. 

Cheers,


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> FWIW,
> 
> I saw many a people join and "choose" electronics, only to fail the school and become flight line cooks for the 4 yrs they enlisted for.
> 
> ...


And if you fail out of IBEW or ABC apprenticeship, they magically make you an electrician?

Well no joke, Lets go for the dullest and dumbest to work on the electronics needed to keep the Air Force in the air?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep in mind that the IBEW also has a "Helmets to hard hats" program that gives preference to veterans.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> And if you fail out of IBEW or ABC apprenticeship, they magically make you an electrician?
> 
> Well no joke, Lets go for the dullest and dumbest to work on the electronics needed to keep the Air Force in the air?


You fail out of the IBEW, you get your choice of what you want to pursue then. 

You failed out in school when I was in, you became an "areospace protective coating specialist", a flight line cook, or whatever they called the guys walking up and down the runway with magnets.

For 4 yrs......

Had to suck...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> You fail out of the IBEW, you get your choice of what you want to pursue then.
> 
> You failed out in school when I was in, you became an "areospace protective coating specialist", a flight line cook, or whatever they called the guys walking up and down the runway with magnets.
> 
> ...


When I was in, if you rocked out of Gunnersmate school they sent you as a non-rate to Stinger missile school.
Then you went a rode oil tankers in the Persian Gulf.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> You fail out of the IBEW, you get your choice of what you want to pursue then.
> 
> You failed out in school when I was in, you became an "areospace protective coating specialist", a flight line cook, or whatever they called the guys walking up and down the runway with magnets.
> 
> ...


 
All in service to your country, what better way to spend your youth?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Some of the most technically competent guys I've ever worked with were military trained, usually navy or airforce. I don't know if they're unusually rigorous and weed out all but the most capable, or if they simply have a system that somehow teaches everyone effectively, but the results I've seen have been impressive enough that I once gave serious consideration to joining just for the training.

It seems that if you do enlist and make it through one of their electrical or engineering programs, you will end up with a highly marketable skill.

-John


----------



## telecommguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies I am leaning Air Force, but a little background on me I'm almost 25 I have a certificate from a trade school in telecommunications, it was only a one year program, I was going to try to get an it related job or intel if I choose Air Force


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

When I was in AIT, I went to school with AF,Seebees, and marines.
Our barracks was next door to the AF guys.
Thye had microwaves, and fridges, and we had inspections.

We marched arcoss the field to school, and the AF rode a bus.

I would pick the AF and find a career field that will carry you past retirement.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jbfan said:


> When I was in AIT, I went to school with AF,Seebees, and marines.
> Our barracks was next door to the AF guys.
> Thye had microwaves, and fridges, and we had inspections.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the AF might be have the smartest enlisted men.
They let the officers do the fighting. 


edit:: not including SARs , them guys are tough.


----------



## Rocinante (Apr 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> edit:: not including SARs , them guys are tough.


Don't forget the Combat Control Team assigned to Special Tactics Squadrons and part of the Air Force component in the United States Special Operrations Command.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> To heck with the Air Force...
> Join the Navy and see the world, go to exotic overseas ports and get drunk and chase women.
> Oh ya, get a school "Guaranteed" on your enlistment contract "Before" you sign.


To heck with air force or navy join the MARINES


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> To heck with air force or navy join the MARINES


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The Marines Build Men!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telecommguy said:


> Hey guys just got called to start classes for telecom apprenticeship and am in theprocess of joining the Air Force, not sure what to do, any suggestions ?


If you choose not to go into military service, understand that we have been at war for over ten years and those that have an honorable discharge will always be given preference over you for most hiring positions.

I was in the Marine Corps during the "Cold War" but after Viet Nam and before Desert Storm. Points were given for those with Vietnam era service. Usually just enough to bump out the average candidate. 

You will be competing for a job with almost a generation and a half of military people, for the rest of your life. 
I would suggest every young person to serve in the military for at least one enlistment. If you can make it as an officer, even better. If you have a chance to get into the Air Force, go for it. Maybe when you get out, construction will be a bit better.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Points for the disappearing gov jobs.com.


----------



## cayuga (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say air force, your choice though. keep in mind you will probably have to be retrained once you get out. You wont be working on the brasses $800 toilet seat when you get out. there will be a learning curve back to civilian ways. 
that being said, the military, as long as you have the mind for it, can be the best time of your life


----------

